# Laverne's baby Bucklings.



## ENC (Jan 3, 2010)

Well after laboring on and off for the last two days she laid down for real about noon today. By 1:30 we had :kidblue: :kidblue:

I was hoping for :kidred: :kidred: but her poll smelled bucky all along. She is a three year old FF and did very good licking them clean and they have both nursed. The photos are when they are about three hours old. I had to run to Walmart because my memory card had disappeared out my camera.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

congrats!! these pictures make me want a nubian or two


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Congrats they are adorable!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my gosh----- PLEASE tell me you live REALLY far from me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations! :clap: What flashy spots! I am so jealous!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!

My goodness, look at those ADORABLE spotted babies


----------



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow! i like the white spots!!


----------



## ENC (Jan 3, 2010)

The one with the white spots in the foreground hit the ground first. The other one is spotted just as much they are just not as bright. They will both be finding new homes unless something bad happens to their cousin who is almost two months old now. But rest assured Oklahoma is quite a ways from Idaho. 

Evan


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

oooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhh thank goodness!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats! they are adorable


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on the wonderful fellas! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats... they are so cool looking.... :thumb:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

They may be far from Allison but they aren't far from me! Do they get to stay bucklings or are they to be wethered? They are just GORGEOUS! (if they come up missing it wasn't me!  )


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats!  Pretty boys


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh, I love them! And it's not that far from Arkansas either! I'm getting me another nubian, but I'd like a doe, why must you temp me?

You should name the second one Bruiser! He looks alot like my Riply did as a baby, I bet his spots will lighten!


----------



## 5andcounting (Dec 14, 2009)

Love the colors!!!


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Gorgeous bucklings!!! Hmm how far are you from az? lol


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh wow, look at those spots! Congratulations!


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

SO cute! the spots are adorable. congrats!


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

SPOTS SPOTS SPOTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I ADORE SPOTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wish Saanens could have awesome spotting skills. They are absolutely adorable  Congrats :stars:


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

How far are you from me? Soooo gorgeous. *sneaks to your place to look for them, sneaks back out with a bigger belly for some reason* Hey Im back from that vacation.  lol


----------

